# Pyramix DAW users?



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,

As you guessed, Pyramix is my DAW of choice...

It looks like this DAW is used pretty much in post-production (sound for picture), in classical music recording/editing, and also in mastering.

I use it in our mixing studio along with a Harrison S12 digitally controlled analog console, so it is mainly a multitrack/editing station.

Any other PMX users around?

What do you people use it for?


----------



## dIGITALaD (Mar 9, 2010)

I use PMX and VCube too. Great sound, editing tools, a must !!!:flex:


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

:jump:

Yepee I'm not the only one here!!!

Never used Vcube, though, but it sure looks powerful!

Do you use the native version of Vcube, or one with a special video card ?

Is it only for playback of video in sync while you work on the audio?

About Pyramix: I really think it is the most powerful editor on the market; you can go so fast with it!
But it sure has a much longer learning curve than PT for example...


----------



## dIGITALaD (Mar 9, 2010)

No, no, no you're not alone !!! 
I use VCube SE/SD This one use an AJA SDI card.
Yes it's right. I use VCube to play video in sync with Pyramix.

this is my opinion too, Pyramix is the better recorder/editor on the market and effectively there's a lot of possibilities to arrange your environment. Menus, shortcuts, too much choice for a PT lover !! :bigsmile:


----------

